
AWS Snowcone - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/introducing-aws-snowcone-small-lightweight-edge-storage-and-processing/
======
aketchum
I must not interact with big enough data to understand, but what is the point
of this? I have watched/read several of the Snow product descriptions from AWS
and I am still not quite sure I understand the point.

It seems like a way to sync local big data to AWS cloud storage for data that
is too large to realistically transfer via the internet. So is this simply a
sneakernet external harddrive because physically shipping an 8TB hard drive
has better bandwidth than using the internet?

I would love it if someone could explain a couple of use cases for the Snow
family of products to someone that has never had to handle 100 GB of data much
less terabytes.

~~~
txcwpalpha
I'm with you. I think this is really cool but I have a hard time finding a use
case for it.

The use case for the other Snow products (Snowball, Snowmobile) are clearer,
as they are for transferring petabytes of data to/from AWS without having to
use slow internet connections. Snowcone could be used for this indeed, but at
only 8 TB, the value proposition seems a lot less. Personally, I'd probably
just suffer through having to spend a week doing a slow internet
upload/download rather than paying for Snowcone.

Also, the articles talks multiple times about using Snowcone to upload the
data for you, over your own internet connection. Why would I pay for Snowcone
to do that when I could just upload directly to S3, without using Snowcone as
the middle layer, and get the same speeds?

The compute aspect of it seems cool from a "im a tech enthusiast and this is
cool" perspective, similar to how a Raspberry Pi is cool, but I don't see the
real-world use case for hosting compute workloads on a rented Raspberry Pi. I
would just buy a Raspberry Pi instead for cheaper.

What this does make me interested in is something like this, but purchaseable
outright without renting, a la AWS Outposts but the size of the Snowcone. It
would be cool to have a swarm of Raspberry Pi sized devices that I controlled
entirely through the AWS console with AWS services, and it would open up some
niche use cases like having a tiny server cluster in places where I otherwise
wouldn't have infrastructure, like a remote research camp or rural community.

~~~
gregdunn
Disclaimer: I work at AWS, totally different team, and had never heard of this
product until this announcement. This is 100% my personal opinion and I'm not
operating in any official capacity.

>Personally, I'd probably just suffer through having to spend a week doing a
slow internet upload/download rather than paying for Snowcone.

Well, I think there's two things here.

1) A lot of businesses probably won't be willing to spend a week with reduced
internet capacity to upload stuff. Things we as single users might be okay
with might not always translate to being a good fit for a business overall.

2) My reading is that some of the use cases for this are areas where you are
likely to have limited or no internet connectivity.

From [https://aws.amazon.com/snowcone/](https://aws.amazon.com/snowcone/)

>AWS Snowcone is built for edge computing and data storage outside of a data
center. It is designed to meet stringent standards for ruggedization,
including free-fall shock, operational vibration, and more. When sealed, the
device is both dust-tight and water-resistant, protected from water jets on
all sides. Snowcone has a wide operating temperature range from freezing to
desert-like conditions, and withstands even harsher temperatures in storage.

and:

>AWS Snowcone deploys virtually anywhere you need it. It features 2 CPUs, 4 GB
of memory, 8 TB of usable storage, Wi-Fi or wired access, and USB-C power
using a cord or optional battery. You can put it in a messenger bag, run it in
an autonomous vehicle or an airplane, or even attach it to a drone.

So, ruggedization and the ability to run this totally off battery points me
towards thinking about use cases where there's not existing infrastructure to
take advantage of. I guess this supported by the 'run it in an autonomous
vehicle or airplane' bit I'm quoting as well.

~~~
pgrote
>1) A lot of businesses probably won't be willing to spend a week with reduced
internet capacity to upload stuff. Things we as single users might be okay
with might not always translate to being a good fit for a business overall.

Perfect for us. We used to ship small amount of data in the scheme of things
on external drives to Amazon for long term storage in Glacier. Worked great.
That program was dropped and replaced by Snowball.

We tried Snowball and never could get it to work properly in our location.
Amazon support couldn't get it to work, either. It was really overblown for
what we wanted to, anyway.

Sending over the wire isn't an option for us.

This is a better solution for us as long as the networking issues are resolved
and the pricing works out.

------
claytoneast
The e-ink display part triggers thoughts of an Amazon of the future that uses
entirely reusable boxes to ship things to consumers. Hard plastic containers
w/ e-ink labels. Boom, no more millions (billions? trillions?) of
cardboard/plastic boxes used to enclose packages. Still
millions/billions/trillions of boxes/plastic packaging for the items
themselves, but at least the transit envelope would be reusable.

~~~
icelancer
They tried reusable plastic boxes for Amazon stuff in Seattle years ago. It
was a pretty colossal failure. People just kept the plastic boxes and used
them for stuff around the house.

"Bill the people who keep the plastic boxes," is the oft-heard refrain!

What if they're stolen off your porch due to living in a not-great
neighborhood? You still owe?

~~~
noisy_boy
Bill upfront and credit back on return. Amazon shouldn't be responsible for
the stealing happening in your neighbourhood.

~~~
master-litty
They often shoulder that responsibility to reduce friction, and I think it
works net-positive in their favor.

Billing the customer and then penalizing them for being a victim of theft
introduces so much friction and frustration.

~~~
noisy_boy
That is true and besides the point which is that they are not responsible.

------
akersten
This must be where all the traded-in Kindle screens are going. I was surprised
Amazon was willing to pay me $25 for my 7-year-old Kindle, but I guess it's
cheaper than manufacturing new eInk displays.

Maybe I'm a germophobe, but isn't it kind of gross that this thing is shipped
in no container and then put on your desk?

~~~
reaperducer
_Maybe I 'm a germophobe, but isn't it kind of gross that this thing is
shipped in no container and then put on your desk?_

How long do germs last on an e-ink display?

I know on paper and cardboard and such it's not very long. From what I can
remember, they die while still in the mail stream.

If you're concerned, hit it with some Lysol or soap and water.

~~~
txcwpalpha
I think parent commenter isn't just worried about the e-ink display, but the
general fact that the entire device itself is going to be sitting in dirty
shipping containers, warehouses, trucks, etc without any kind of covering. I
know I've gotten some shipments before that have stains of who-knows-what-
liquid soaked into the cardboard.

I'm _not_ a germophobe, but even so, this probably isn't a device you want to
be handling while also eating a sandwich. Lysoling it is probably wise.

~~~
stepstop
I’m a germaphobe but it’s probably not worse than say reading a postcard, or
putting your laptop in an airport bin, or your backpack under an airliner seat
where people put their feet

~~~
slim
or handling cash money

------
code4tee
Just think of all the “snow” products as a modern version of sneaker net (it
used to be faster to run down the hall with a disk than transfer files over
the network because networks used to be really slow).

The snow products solve the same issues. Despite fiber connections and such it
just doesn’t make sense to transfer massive volumes of data over the network.
It’s often literally faster and cheaper to ship a box of hard drives via UPS
or FedEx.

Snowball was for big sets of files and is the size of a suitcase. Snowmobile
is for petabyte scale and is literally a tractor trailer full of disks.

The use case here seems to be more towards remote situations with smaller
data. You have something that collects a lot of data and need to get that into
your cloud. Instead of running around with a bunch if portable hard drives and
then having someone transfer the data manually to S3 over the internet you
just dump your data into the snowcone and hand it to your local UPS guy and
let AWS take care of the rest. Lots of remote data collection devices and such
would fit into that model.

Clearly the use case is rather specific but for people in the business of
collecting data on stuff and then needing to get it into the cloud this is
actually a nifty little device.

------
awsgeek
My AWS Snow Family visual notes: [https://www.awsgeek.com/AWS-Snow-
Family/](https://www.awsgeek.com/AWS-Snow-Family/)

~~~
roboyoshi
neat. what do you use for drawing those diagrams?

~~~
TkTech
Looks like Notability -
[https://github.com/AwsGeek/visualnotes](https://github.com/AwsGeek/visualnotes)

------
t0mas88
Interesting at the very least for retrieval of backups from S3 Deep Glacier.
Because the Glacier retrieval fees with bulk transfer are only 0.003 (yes 0.3
cent, not 3 cent) per GB. The thing that kills the backup use-case is $ 0.09
per GB bandwidth costs to the internet. The Snowcone brings that down to $
~0.037 + shipping if you use the full 8TB per device.

And that includes a $ 0.03 bandwidth fee from S3 tot Snowcone that I guess
they're going to reduce over time since it's all on their internal network.

------
yingw787
This is nice! I want a homelab for my data, but I like AWS. It'd be cool to
run my own personal database on this, and only run pg_backup to S3. RDS is too
expensive for personal projects, but I'm not sure if free Heroku dynos and
such aren't enough for raw data processing. So yeah, I guess if AWS had tiny
RDS with primary node as Snowcone, I'd buy one. Otherwise I might buy one
later and install my own database on it.

Not sure where AWS is going with this, but I'd like to see AWS offer a tiny
version of AWS Outposts, where you can get any kind of AWS service in a box.

~~~
jchrisa
My thoughts exactly. Seems like a great way to have a local DynamoDB for the
team to collaborate with. I wonder how strong the sync to cloud story is.

------
aapeli
I wonder if AWS are shooting themselves in the foot (if these things become
very popular), by making the "Cloud" a physical, tangible thing. I think part
of the lustre for some customers is that they don't know what they're paying
for when they start a 2 vCPU EC2 instance and must think it's something crazy
complex and special. Now having it on your desk in a tiny little box will make
them wonder what they pay so much for.

The other thought I have is that maybe there's a market for shipping around
bytes in mail boxes not just between a business and AWS, but just any people
and businesses. I've seen B2 and Dropbox (I think) also have these "we'll ship
you a drive" things, but maybe they'd outsource that for example to a third
party who just did it really well and cheaply.

~~~
tinco
One of the main reasons that we're running our own hardware is because it's
difficult and cost prohibitive for us to get our data to a cloud provider.

We're running a sort of sneakernet between our data collection agents and our
data ingestion locations, each day each location receives 2-4 encrypted SSD's
(Samsung T5) with up to 1TB of data. That then gets uploaded to our central
location (overnight) for processing, and the next morning they're drained and
ready for the next mission.

If Amazon had launched this earlier, and our cashflow (or funding :P) a bit
better then maybe we'd have opted for running a constant stream of these
snowcones to Amazon. Though processing costs are also a big concern, the cloud
providers are at least twice as expensive as running metal, even when looking
at 1 year paying for the hardware up front, and if you're cost sensitive when
buying the hardware it could be 3-4 times cheaper than the managed cloud.

What I'd be afraid of with this server is losing them in the mail. I wonder if
they've got a system where you could mirror two snowcones before you send one
to them.

------
rattray
Interesting. So you can launch an EC2 instance with 8TB storage in your
closet, or handbag, or under the desk at your medical facility, or whatever. I
gotta say, sounds kinda fun.

Maybe would be handy for serving video content etc on a local network?

Or if you have a network of video cameras not connected to the internet, use
this for daily/weekly collection of recorded content?

~~~
imhoguy
What you describe is NAS. Popular brands give enough resources to run VMs,
Docker containers, even perform 4K transcoding etc.

------
adamcharnock
I'm in the process of starting an ISP right now, so I've just been getting
prices for dedicated fibre lines. So let's do some quick math.

A 1Gbps dedicated (uncontended) fibre line in Europe seems to be in the region
of $/€/£600 per month. How much data can one push on that per day (assuming
1Gbit/s = 100Mb/s real world)?

In one day: 100 * 60 * 60 * 24 = 8.64Tb

So call it one snowcone per day. So you could in theory send 30 snowcones a
month, a total snowcone value of $60*30 = $1800.

However, at $60/snowcone, you would have to send 10 snowcones per month before
your own dedicated line breaks even.

So yeah, if you're sending 10 or more per month, every month, consider getting
a dedicated line. But that seems like an unusual use case to me.

There's also a bunch of organisational reasons to use something like snowcone,
I'm sure.

------
ryanmarsh
This is pure (wild) speculation given my experience with data needs that seem
to fit the product. I bet one (the) customer profile for this was military or
intelligence (before it was available to the public).

I say this given AWS prior gov/cia work. Securely capturing, transferring, and
maintaining chain of custody for intel from various media and devices captured
during raids or other activities was (several years ago) a total shit show. We
had a closet full of trash bags from various raids. The analysts weren’t in
the field, the op tempo and slow data rates prevented us from making good use
of most of the data. Some of which was time sensitive (we would find out weeks
later). Also some of the data captured was to be used as evidence in the host
nation legal system (I don’t know if that ever happened) or (presumably)
GITMO. I was just a grunt at the time, and this was a long time ago but I bet
the problem still exists.

------
cornellwright
I'd love to see an "expedited import" option for this, where the device gets
shipped to an AWS facility right near the carrier overnight hub and imported
into S3 that night, landing in S3 by ~2am and able to be processed and
delivered to customers before they get to work the next morning.

For many remote data collection activities this could remove the need for
expensive and long lead fiber installation.

------
jedieaston
This is really cool. Is there documentation somewhere of what exactly the
compute hardware looks like inside? 2 CPUs and 4GB of RAM, but is it x86 or
ARM (I presume x86, but since it has to be on battery power..)? What size of
EC2 instance can fit on there?

~~~
txcwpalpha
From the link, instance types are:

\- snc1.micro, CPUs: 1, memory: 1 GiB

\- snc1.small, CPUs: 1, memory: 2 GiB

\- snc1.medium, CPUs: 2, memory: 4 GiB

~~~
benatkin
The table says CPUs, not vCPUs. Unless they're using single threaded single
core processors, I think snc1.medium would equal either at least 4 vCPUs. I
don't think they use the term vCPU for Snowcone so in reality it has zero
vCPUs.
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/instance...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/instance-
optimize-cpu.html)

~~~
txcwpalpha
Oops, you're right. I'll fix my comment.

------
jrockway
I have no opinion on the necessity of this product (sucks that 100Gbps
networks are still confined to datacenters), but did they reuse a backlight
Kindle display for the screen that becomes the shipping label? That's neat, I
love it when people take advantage of things other parts of their company did.

~~~
Frost1x
That's the part that I thought was truly creative.

What happens when the eink display is damaged or stops working during shipping
though? I'm presuming if dynamic shipping labels like this ever become common,
shipping companies will need their own independent identifier or a
standardized physical identifier they can use to pull up shipping information
from should such a case occur.

~~~
Corrado
I'm guessing that shipping companies have some procedures in place today for
dealing with packages with damaged labels. Even paper labels can be ripped,
scarred, or otherwise damaged beyond a readable state.

------
peterwwillis
Oh, fun! When a good Chinese manufacturer duplicates the form factor, someone
can ship clones of these laden with malware for spear-phishing attacks on
corporate, industrial, and classified networks.

> I connect the Snowcone to the power supply and to my network, and power up!
> After a few seconds of initialization, the device shows its IP address and
> invites me to connect:

With a convincing e-Ink display, and an unusually long delay, you've probably
got a good 10 minutes on this local network to 0-day your way into routers and
client machines.

> Next, I download AWS OpsHub for Snow Family, install it, and then configure
> it to access the device. I select Snowcone and click Next:

By this point you make the device self-brick and print out an error about how
it needs to be sent back to Amazon for repairs, due to being banged up during
shipping. Extra scuffs or dents in the case will sell this. While the
replacement is ordered, use your now client-resident malware to exfiltrate
data as you like, since you know there's data worth them copying offline. Or
trojan up every data format you see so that after the data is moved out via a
working Snowball you can eventually find an internet-connected device to
exfiltrate with.

~~~
a1a1a1a1a1a1
This seems like a legitimate concern. I didn't see any indication that the
snowcone presented a code that would be verified through the aws opshub
application, or a similar operation. Is this happening behind the scenes,
maybe in the manifest file you upload?

If this was swapped in shipping it could potentially just work as expected
while exfiltrating data whenever it could connect to the internet, potentially
through builtin lte, etc.

------
jackklika
I think that local storage of personal data ("data most important to you")
will be a huge trend in the next few years for both homes and offices,
especially if they can back up data to other trusted devices (in other homes
and offices of trusted people). As always the problem is going to be usability
- the AWS ecosystem is not friendly to non-techies.

~~~
laurentdc
I don't mean to sound snarky but isn't "local storage of personal data" what
off the shelf NAS devices (QNAP, Synology, WD..) have been doing for almost
two decades?

Even the backup thing, last time I tried they all had some pretty simple UI
built around a rsync fork

~~~
jackklika
I was thinking more having a "personal cloud" between trusted connected
devices at different sites.

~~~
Spivak
Being able to buy/rent an AWS outpost of this size for home use would actually
be pretty neat.

------
canthonytucci
I tried to use Snowball as part of a customer facing solution, but the lack of
predictability around turnaround times made it impossible for me to justify
the expense and overhead.

It is an awesome box and an awesome solution to a real life problem. I really
wanted to love snowball.

I was not filling them all the way up by any means, so the turnaround had to
be fast enough for me to justify it over just uploading to s3 over slowish
connections.

The interface in the console was very opaque and gave no information about
when the boxes would get shipped out.

I had weeks long delays with zero contact when the box types I wanted were out
of stock and only found out that was the cause when I cried to support.

I also had boxes stall at the import stage after they had already been shipped
back.

The software to transfer was also just ok.

I think with more love this can be a great tool, but there are some things
that could make it better.

------
divbzero
AWS Snowcone pricing here:
[https://aws.amazon.com/snowcone/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/snowcone/pricing/)

~~~
joncp
Hmm. A $2,000 loss fee.

I sure hope they don't use Amazon delivery. They'll deliver stuff to other
houses, complete with a "delivery proof" picture of the wrong house and claim
that you must have lost it.

~~~
ShakataGaNai
Ironically you'll notice all the pictures of the snow-family devices have UPS
labels.

EX
[https://media.amazonwebservices.com/blog/2020/snow_luna_1.jp...](https://media.amazonwebservices.com/blog/2020/snow_luna_1.jpg)
and [https://www.slideshare.net/AmazonWebServices/new-launch-
intr...](https://www.slideshare.net/AmazonWebServices/new-launch-introducing-
aws-snowball-edge-and-aws-snowmobile)

------
lukevp
Is this the beginning of mini self-hosted clouds where the orchestration
happens in a web UI but the compute/storage is local? Like a cheap version of
Azure Stack? I get that you can’t keep the snowcone, but if you could, it
would be a little VM host with local storage on your LAN that could let you
run everything internal.

~~~
ceejayoz
It looks like you can keep the Snowcone. One of the screenshots offers this
option:

> "Perform local compute and storage workloads, without transferring data. You
> can order multiple devices in a cluster for increased durability and storage
> capacity."

~~~
wmf
At $6/day it's fairly expensive for non-temporary workloads.

~~~
E5JBK7UJPT
Or you could pay the $2,000 lost device fee.

~~~
notatoad
I'm guessing the devices marked as lost don't continue to function (at least
not once they connect to the internet again)

------
nevir
I'm not sure whether I'm more annoyed by AWS' product naming scheme or the
JS/Ruby/etc community's cutsy project names

~~~
divbzero
I sometimes wonder if AWS product naming is driven by more than just cuteness
or habit. Obscure names and acronyms could be an intentional strategy to tie
users to AWS.

------
tibbon
Wow, this could be awesome for running operation teams at Burning Man!

(Seriously, at the moment, some teams literally offline their server and
physically take it to the playa to run there instead of figuring out
connectivity there. Very little of it's using newer tech)

------
simias
It's very tangential but what is the device shown next to the drive in the
first picture?
[https://media.amazonwebservices.com/blog/2020/snowcone_jb_st...](https://media.amazonwebservices.com/blog/2020/snowcone_jb_sticker_1.jpg)

I assumed it was here to give a sense of the relative size of the drive, but
after staring at this picture for two minutes I genuinely have no idea what it
is.

Actually at first I even wondered if _that_ was the drive, since it's vaguely
more in the shape of a snowcone than the drive itself.

~~~
Elof
I believe that's a water bottle

------
pmorici
Here is what I don't get about this product line. The docs say the encryption
is done on the attached workstation. Which means your network transfer speed
is going to be limited if you don't have a pretty high end machine with at
least AESNI. What is the point of having the processor and all that in the
device itself if you end up needing a high end workstation anyways to get the
maximum performance out of the thing?

~~~
jon-wood
It’s a trade off between speed and security, and my assumption is that they’ve
chosen to do it this way so that the encryption key isn’t sitting on the
device during transit. By doing it this way even if someone can intercept data
while it’s being shipped between the customer and AWS all they’re going to get
is a disk full of random bytes.

~~~
pmorici
The device doesn't need to store the key to do the encryption. It can be given
the key when you boot it and then clear it before shipment.

------
phant0mas
Something related from my previous job, for data storage there's Serverpack 35
from Acromove. 120 TB per box, suitcase form factor, includes tracking and
remote control. You seal it and you load it in courier car.

[https://acromove.com/products/serverpack-35/](https://acromove.com/products/serverpack-35/)

They also have Serverpack Edge which is supposed to do the same.

------
thenoblesunfish
Didn't I see this on "Silicon Valley"?

~~~
eeZah7Ux
This could fit into the SV show very well:

"we invented on premise cloud"

"you mean It's just a small server?"

"no no it's like having a bit of cloud in your home"

------
mwcampbell
> The AMIs must be made from an instance launched from a CentOS or Ubuntu
> product in AWS Marketplace

I wonder what's special about these images.

------
deviantflux
Life imitates art [https://youtu.be/iDbyYGrswtg](https://youtu.be/iDbyYGrswtg)

------
rewsiffer
Anyone know what the FCC ID is? I would love to see the FCC application
teardown but can't find the FCC ID anywhere.

~~~
pmorici
I doubt it has it's own FCC ID. It probably uses an off the shelf wifi card to
avoid having to do FCC testing.

------
tdstein
The 21st century's pneumatic tube!

------
est31
So you need to have Windows or Mac OS in order to use this? No love for Linux?

[https://aws.amazon.com/en/snowcone/resources/](https://aws.amazon.com/en/snowcone/resources/)

~~~
duskwuff
If you're on Linux, you're probably perfectly happy to use the `aws` command-
line tools. No need for fancy graphics. :)

~~~
est31
Didn't know they supported it as well. Thanks!

------
deviation
Seems relatively risk-adverse. Glad they're providing more variety to their
data transferral services, but this really does seem like an extremely niche
system that not many companies will fully utilise.

------
ryanisnan
Hey Jeff, curious what the battery life of this device is?

I'm on a team that has a need for remote compute power, but getting to our
devices on anything more frequent than a monthly basis is sometimes a
challenge.

~~~
ryanisnan
Answered my own question! Thanks for posting! Has some cool applications for
sure, but too much draw for set it and forget type of operations.

~~~
rcar
On behalf of future searchers trying to avoid the "nvm I figured it out"
problem, what was the answer?

------
N_A_T_E
All of this makes sense to me, except I have no idea how they fit 100tb of
capacity in a box that small. Aren't HDDs maxing out around 16TB these days?
They couldn't fit 6 drives in there.

~~~
luhn
Not sure where you're seeing 100TB?

> AWS Snowcone weighs 4.5 pounds and includes 8 terabytes of usable storage

~~~
Dylan16807
Which makes it interesting in the other direction. If this box is worth two
hundred dollars a month and two thousand dollars upon loss, why not put in a
drive twice as big for an extra $200?

------
mmastrac
What happened to the Google/AWS services where you could ship a raw HDD? It
seems like they've both retired that service in favour of more expensive
custom hardware.

~~~
robocat
The HDD solution was problematic according to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23554752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23554752)

------
mperham
Sort of EC2/EBS in a local NAS device? Interesting.

------
totetsu
Is there any open hardware equivalent to this? I can see it being very useful
for crowdsourced archiving projects.

------
dmix
It's funny hearing Amazon Polly trying to pronounce "vCPUs" like "vee-pus".

------
lai
At first I thought it was the bottle.

------
zelly
"raspberry pi but with NSA"

------
aladine
At the first glance, I thought Amazon ship Kindle to customer with storage as
a bonus.

------
anonymousiam
Capitalizing on the fact that sneakernet is still faster than Internet.

------
wiredfool
Tactical edge computing?

~~~
pmorici
They market this stuff aggressively to the government as a military IT
solution.

------
sebringj
Is this used for AI type scenarios as a data buffer to s3?

------
perrohunter
What’s the price ?

~~~
mentat
$60 + $6 per day after 5 days. It adds up, examples at bottom:
[https://aws.amazon.com/snowcone/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/snowcone/pricing/)

------
orthecreedence
I see this and think "oh look, a surveillance company made another spy device
they want me to buy and put in my home."

~~~
zelly
It's a RasPi that glows in the dark

